# Can you build a dimmer in every driver?



## petrovich (Apr 5, 2022)

Hello folks,
i was just wondering what it takes to build in a dimmer in a LED driver. Im looking for a 250-300watt LED driver to drive 4 small 24VDC Boards. Each has its own 60 watt driver that has adjustable voltage 18-24v, so i guess its constant voltage board/driver. I want to drive them all with 1 single large driver, but these most times come without dimming. Saw some good offers, but always without dimming. Can i just buy one of these small aftermarket dimmers for a few bucks and hook that between the output and the board? Its just a simple potentiometer isnt it?


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 5, 2022)

petrovich said:


> Hello folks,
> i was just wondering what it takes to build in a dimmer in a LED driver. Im looking for a 250-300watt LED driver to drive 4 small 24VDC Boards. Each has its own 60 watt driver that has adjustable voltage 18-24v, so i guess its constant voltage board/driver. I want to drive them all with 1 single large driver, but these most times come without dimming. Saw some good offers, but always without dimming. Can i just buy one of these small aftermarket dimmers for a few bucks and hook that between the output and the board? Its just a simple potentiometer isnt it?


It looks like a potentiometer on my electric sky.
I have had dimmers that did not work with led high hats
Those dimmers are on the line side of the fixture


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> It looks like a potentiometer on my electric sky.
> I have had dimmers that did not work with led high hats
> Those dimmers are on the line side of the fixture


Spoken like an Electrician


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 5, 2022)

If it's a DC board, I believe they can all be dimmed.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 5, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> If it's a DC board, I believe they can all be dimmed.


I think so too.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)

DC voltage can be reduced by adding resistance so a POT will and should work


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 5, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> DC voltage can be reduced by adding resistance so a POT will and should work


I would assume you need one that could work in the combined load range so to speak and feel if it heats up.
helps to have a ammeter you plug into to see wattage used


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I would assume you need one that could work in the combined load range so to speak


Yes one would need to be within parameters of the voltage applied 
V=IR Ohms Law


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)

Just go to any Radio Shack and show them the numbers you are working with


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 5, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Yes one would need to be within parameters of the voltage applied
> V=IR Ohms Law


Ohm was a great guy ....


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 5, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Just go to any Radio Shack and show them the numbers you are working with


BOY I WISH I STILL HAD A RADIO SHACK , NO MORE BY ME ...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)

While there let me know if they still sell any Heath Kits
Im still trying to find the 20 inch TV in the wall one


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Ohm was a great guy ....things


I heard he like as a child to stick his finger in things that were quit shocking


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 5, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> While there let me know if they still sell any Heath Kits
> Im still trying to find the 20 inch TV in the wall one


WOW HEATH KIT THATS ANCIENT HISTORY !


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> WOW HEATH KIT THATS ANCIENT HISTORY !


They come up on ebay


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 5, 2022)

I remember the computer magazine telephone book size of stuff .Zeos computers Sanyos Dell


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)

NOS VINTAGE HEATHKIT EB-6102-31 TRAINER PARTS KIT | eBay


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)

See something else you never knew about me 
Started as Electronic Tech and went on to become secret assassin


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 5, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> See something else you never knew about me
> Started as Electronic Tech and went on to become secret assassin


I heard that . As far as the  secret assassin it was all over facebook ....


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I heard that . As far as the  secret assassin it was all over facebook ....


Dang You saw that, rat bastard marc zucc


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 5, 2022)

secret assassin, hmm... do you take bitcoin??


----------



## petrovich (Apr 5, 2022)

can someone maybe give me a specific driver recommendation? I would wire the boards in parallel and then need a 250-300w driver. Would be nice if it had good efficiency and maybe dimmer even built in. Meanwell also has 24CV driver but they all are without dimmers.


edit: i happily take something cheaper than meanwell. Just over 92-93% eff. would be nice and dimmeable.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 5, 2022)

Something like this would work. That was the first one I saw. You might find a better deal.


----------



## petrovich (Apr 5, 2022)

something like what?
heres what i have now...4 of them.."drivers"15-24V 3a. They actually start at 18v and at 24V panels pulls 2.3A.

edit: ah sorry, got it. Ok thats cheap. You got anything on the efficiency of that thing? thats one of the reasons i want a new one. Eff. is 82-88% right now, depending on how warm the diodes are. I really want high efficiency.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> secret assassin, hmm... do you take bitcoin??


It's a secret silly


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 5, 2022)

petrovich said:


> something like what?
> heres what i have now...4 of them.."drivers"15-24V 3a. They actually start at 18v and at 24V panels pulls 2.3A.
> 
> edit: ah sorry, got it. Ok thats cheap. You got anything on the efficiency of that thing? thats one of the reasons i want a new one. Eff. is 82-88% right now, depending on how warm the diodes are. I really want high efficiency.


Click on the "this" in the previous post. Or just go here...



			https://www.amazon.com/Adjustable-DROK-110V-220V-Switching-Transformer/dp/B08GFSVHLS/ref=sr_1_3?keywords=24%2Bvolt%2Bdc%2Bpower%2Bsupply%2B20%2Bamp&qid=1649200529&sr=8-3&th=1&tag=forumyield-20
		


Edit, oops I see your edit, lol.

It's a switching supply, so pretty efficient. No specs on that, though.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 5, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> It's a secret silly


Yes, but now I know the secret : )


----------

